# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  i mi prelazimo na platnene!
kroj je danas stigao, hvala hildegard!
kako ja doma imam flanel od nekih haljinica koje moje "razmažene" cure nebi obukle ni mrtve, odlučili smo ga iskoristiti za šivanje pelena.
kako kao "pokusnom kuniću" mislim ih stavljati već ines koja ima 14 mj i jedanaest kg imam i pitanje
da li na njene pelene moram stavljati drukere, ili je već dovoljno velika da može i  bez?
odjeću nosi vel 86/92 ako to pomaže
koliko mi zaštitnih gaćica treba? ili ih za nju i ne moram stavljati, jer bi je pokušala odviknuti od pelena ovo ljeto?
dok se malo ne naviknemo na to za noć bi i dalje koristila jednokratnu( bar dok ne potrošim načeti paket)
nadam se da nisam puno zakomplicirala

----------


## Poslid

Drukeri ti ne trebaju, ali gaćice definitivno.

----------


## Amalthea

Vidim ja, Hildegard bi mogla dobiti nekakvu počasnu funkciju na podforumu! 

Go, girl, go!!!!  :D

----------


## hildegard

Čim nas je više to veselije  :D .
 I ja mislim da ti drukeri ne trebaju. Ja sam mislila da Jakobu neće trebati drukeri ali pelene su mu ipak bile prevelike pa sam ih naknadno našila.

----------

